# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  أجمل الأناشيـــــــد عن الأردن

## هدوء عاصف

**








أجمل الأناشيد عن الأردن الحبيب 









**




*يخالجني شعور كبير بالعز والفخر والانتماء لك يا أردن، موطني الحبيب ...*
*صارعت الخطوب ومضيت بنا ارضاً وهوية، اخجل منك عندما اقف على ثراك الطهور ولا تقوم يداي بعمل ينفع....*













*الأنشودة الأولى :*


*أردن يــــا وطني فرقة مودة*













*الانشودة الثانية :*

*عشت يا أردن فينا محمد أبو راتب*













*الأنشودة الثالثة :*


*موال محلاك يا أردن إبن الفلوجة المنشد احمد عبد الستار*














*الأنشودة الرابعة :*


*موطنــــــــــــــي* 












*الأنشودة الخامسة :*


*وصلة زينوا الساحة*













*الأنشودة السادسة :*


*وصلة هلا هالله مزيج بين التراث الأردني والفلسطيني - رائعة جدا*















*الأنشودة السابعة :*


*يــــا غزة كل أردني فرقة الفنون الإنشادية*












*الأنشودة الثامنة :*


*يـــــا أردن للمنشد خالد ذنيبات* 












*الأنشودة التاسعة :*


*لا شرقية .. ولا غربية فرقة مودة*















*الانشودة العاشرة :*

*جبالك يا اردن*














*الانشودة الحادية عشرة :*

*عمّان*

*بصوت المنشد ..عبد الكريم مبارك*













*الانشودة الثانية عشرة :*

*أرضك عمّان يا ملفى الحبايب*



*بصوت المنشد ..ناجي أبو المنذر*















*بصوت المنشد ..رامي الهندي*















*الانشودة الثالثه عشرة :*
 محمد بشار 
 

طبعا ً بنحبك يا أردن









*الانشودة الرابعه عشرة :*
عمر الصعيدي



يا اردنا


















والموضوع متجدد  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




بدون مقدمات

*للتحميل MP3 >> من هنا

للتحميل فيديو >> من هنا



للمنشد المتألق - محمد بشار



من مهرجان طيور الجنة الأخير في الأردن


*
[/align]

----------

